

Douglas Rushkoff leaves Facebook. - jessekanner
http://imgur.com/nZUUDQO

======
jessekanner
"Yes, I'm leaving Facebook myself - largely because the values and practices
of the company running this website are just too inconsistent with those I've
been espousing in my books, particularly Present Shock. Companies can
misrepresent you based on your "likes", showing you in ads for things you may
not even know about.

It feels inappropriate for me to be soliciting likes - and your vulnerability
- particularly when I'm so busy arguing for people to maintain agency and
authority over their digital selves. So I'm no longer going to use Facebook.

I have some readers who very much want to maintain a page for a Rushkoff
community, and I am not going to stop them (any more than I'd stop a group
creating an anti-Rushkoff community) - but please, proceed on Facebook at your
own risk, and with knowledge that you are not in command of how your name and
likeness are used here (much less the information collected about you).

I really do appreciate your willingness to find out about what I'm doing, and
encourage you to visit my website or subscribe to my rss feed."

